# 125 gallon peacock and hap tank (work in progress)



## drenchedgremlin (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello,
I recently purchased my first african cichlid tank and have been set on haps and peacocks mainly because off their great colors. Well first off, I am not new to fish keeping. I've been keeping fish for 4 years. I know quite a bit and am not a beginner. I am., however a beginner to keeping african cichlids. (i've kept other cichlids). Well basically my setup is a 125 gallon tank with 2 rena xp3 canister filters, 2 rena 300 watt heaters, white sand as a substrate, a few structures of lave rock. And will soon be adding java ferns and moss to those rocks. I have been doing plenty of research while i have been waiting for my tank to cycle. I am taking my time as i want to do it right. I have my whole tank set up now and once its cycle, i am gonna start considering ordering my fish. One thing that has been bugging me lately is if I order about 20 fish each 2-3 inches,and add them all at once, that is a big bio-load and all the fish would die from ammonia. Is there a way to add them all at once and prevent the giant ammonia spike?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, add Dr. Tim's One and Only at the same time.


----------



## drenchedgremlin (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh yeah i've heard of that stuff. How much should i add with my fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not sure but I think Dr. Tim is a sponsor and hopefully you can find info when you order on how much you need.


----------



## drenchedgremlin (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks... I have another question. I know that mbuna are very aggressive and there are many rules about how to mix them (can't just mix random species). But is this the case with most peacock and haps? Can most species of peacock and haps be mixed with eachother?


----------



## bosco0633 (Dec 31, 2009)

haps and peacocks are less aggressive forsure. I know with haps you may not want to get to many that look the same in color, this will prevent cross breading. Select the ones that you want and keep a good 1 to 3 or 1 to 4 male to female ratio in an effort to keep a good healthy stock and control aggression.


----------



## PromptCritical (Feb 19, 2009)

I would just get my tank to cycle 3-4 ppm ammonia daily with zero nitrites, stop adding ammonia for one day, do a good water change to remove nitrates and toss in the fish. You may want to watch ammonia and nitrites for a day or so, and change water if you do get a spike, but I'll bet you won't as long as your tank is fully cycled at 3 ppm or so.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There are similar rules for haps and there is no peacock that can be mixed without crossbreeding. A lot of people have all male tanks for haps and peacocks, that is different.


----------



## drenchedgremlin (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh I forgot to mention in the intro that i plan on an all male tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Most can be mixed, with all male the concern is more aggression levels and especially predation. A very large piscivore and a very small peacock might be a problem.


----------



## drenchedgremlin (Jan 6, 2010)

well i'm still considering an all male tank but i don't want to miss out on breeding these cichlids. could i just keep one peticular species that i breed (keep a male and a few females of that species)and for the rest of the species, i only keep one male of each. that way i could have a beautiful colorful tank, and still get an occaisional batch of fry. I don't know if i did a very good job of explaining, but do you think that would work or would it just cause problems?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The problem would be those single males will breed with the females of the one mixed gender group. So you would not be able to keep any fry anyway.

Also, since males fight over females unless there are plenty for all (like three or four females for every male), you might still have to fill the tank with females.

I'm not clear whether you want haps/peacocks or mbuna. But one combination people have success with is a group of yellow labs (mbuna) for breeding and the rest all male peacocks and haps.

This does not work with all mbuna, the yellow labs are particularly peaceful and mix better with peacocks and haps.


----------



## drenchedgremlin (Jan 6, 2010)

Actually before i decided to go with an all male peacock/hap tank, i was considering mbuna. I read that the yellow lab was one of the most peacful and easiest african cichlids to keep and now that you mentioned that, i wouldn't mind having a breeding group of yellow labs in my tank. Are you sure they wouldn't fight my peacock or haps?

UPDATE; i threw together a simple peacock/hap stock list based on what was available online. Take a look and tell me what you think. Just a reminder, i will be keeping all male peacock and haps.

Aulonocara stuartgranti (Usisya) Albino
Aulonocara stuartgranti chiwindi
Aulonocara Stuartgranti (choloelo red shoulder)
Aulonocara Sp. German Red
Aulonocara Stuartgranti (Ngara) Orange(ngara flametail)
Aulonocara Koningsi (Regal Blue)
Aulonocara Maylandi (sulfur head)
Aulonocara sp. Caroline Swallowtail
Protomelas sp. Steveni Taiwan (taiwan reef)
Protomelas sp. Steveni Taiwan (albino taiwan reef)
Copadichromis Borleyi (borleyi Mbenji)
Nimbochromis-polystigma
Placidochromis milomo (VC-10 hap)
Protomelas taeniolatus (Likoma Is.) (tangerine tiger)
Nimbochromis Sp. Venustus 
Lethrinops intermedius
And 4-5 yellow labs

Now, I won't necessarily follow this stock list, only because the web site i'm ordering from probably won't have all these species in stock when i decide to order but i kind of want to get a good idea of the compatablility of these fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

drenchedgremlin said:


> Are you sure they wouldn't fight my peacock or haps?


There are no guarantees when it comes to an all male tank, it's strictly a "try it and see" kind of a project. You need spare tanks to remove fish and an LFS that will take back any fish that does not work.

I don't know the peacocks/haps well enough at a glance to tell you whether you have any that are incompatible or look too much alike. Or even how many to stock for that matter. The nimbochromis are large fish and since you have two they may fight. Hopefully a hap guy will chime in.


----------



## drenchedgremlin (Jan 6, 2010)

i'm starting to think i should just do a mixed gender tank. are haps hard to breed?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No I wouldn't say so. Depends on the hap. Fryeri breed like rabbits for example.

A little more challenging finding a mix of species among haps and peacocks that will not crossbreed than mbuna.


----------



## drenchedgremlin (Jan 6, 2010)

Alright i'm back on this thread,
I decided to do a mixed gender tank. If I get multiple species of peacocks and haps and order 1 unsexed fish of each species, and some turn out males and some are females, will I have any issues when they get older? I could care less if they crossbreed because the fry won't survive anyway if I have a few syndonis catfish. I mean will the males and females together matter other than that?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes you will have issues. If you don't have multiple females for every male, the females will be harrassed, injured or killed. One of each species only works if it's all one gender.

If you are going mixed genders, get fewer species but a bunch of each so you can have multiple females for every male. Once you mix them you won't later be able to sell the females because you won't be able to ID one from the other. But you can have a happy tank that way. LOTS of synodontis multipunctatus!


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

drenchedgremlin said:


> Alright i'm back on this thread,
> I decided to do a mixed gender tank. If I get multiple species of peacocks and haps and order 1 unsexed fish of each species, and some turn out males and some are females, will I have any issues when they get older? I could care less if they crossbreed because the fry won't survive anyway if I have a few syndonis catfish. I mean will the males and females together matter other than that?


That would be a terrible plan - it will lead to serious aggression towards any females as noted.

Do groups of several species or all male, one of this and that will not be a long term happy tank.

Good Luck.


----------



## drenchedgremlin (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll just stick with all male. But because the sexed fish for sale online tend to be bigger (they have to be in order to sex them) I can not afford as many. I can only afford about 16-20 fish. I am worried because it seems like most people have their tanks full with a lot more than that. Will my tank look too empty with only 20 fish?

another question:
are there any other fish from other lakes that can be mixed. Such as frontosa, or any types of fish from lake victoria? If so what types? Also, I heard clown loaches can be mixed in. If you have ever done this, what is your experience with it?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> Will my tank look too empty with only 20 fish?


IMHO, 20 adult male Haps/Peacocks will look like a pretty full tank. Add in a group of 3-6 Synodontis cats.

I have 11 Hap/Peacocks/Male Lab, plus 3 full grown Synodontis Eupterus in my 90 - I think that is plenty of fish - I am looking to upgrade to a 6ft tank once I can find something on Craigs List - and I am thinking about 6 more Hap/Peacocks would be plenty.



> are there any other fish from other lakes that can be mixed. Such as frontosa, or any types of fish from lake victoria? If so what types? Also, I heard clown loaches can be mixed in. If you have ever done this, what is your experience with it?


Sure there are, Neolamprologus leleupi, Lepidiolamprologus kendalli, Astatotilapia latifasciata, etc... I personally would stay away from a Frontosa as they are nocturnal predators and I have had one stress out everything else in the tank from his midnight forays. Same kind of thing, find stuff you like the looks of - then really research that species, some of the Tangs/Vics will get a bit boisterous for Haps/peacocks in the confines of a box o' water.

Again, personally, I would stay away from clown loaches because of water riquirements.


----------



## drenchedgremlin (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey could the sriped raphael be mixed instead of syndontis?

Also could I use normal aquarium salt for these fish? Does it have to be cichlid salt?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

drenchedgremlin said:


> Hey could the sriped raphael be mixed instead of syndontis?


Never kept them sorry.



drenchedgremlin said:


> Also could I use normal aquarium salt for these fish? Does it have to be cichlid salt?


Yes, they will all be tank raised, it won't be an issue.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why do you want to add salt at all?

I'd be really careful about mixing lakes...


----------



## drenchedgremlin (Jan 6, 2010)

Because the africa rift lakes all have salt content in the water and also because salt is good because it relieves the fishes stress and also can be a disease preventative for certain diseases.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I do not believe in preventive salt (NaCl). I only use it as a medication if the fish has a symptom.

In the lake the water has certain other minerals (not much NaCl), but your water may already have sufficient. Have you tested it to see if you need to add anything?


----------



## drenchedgremlin (Jan 6, 2010)

Alright well your probably right.

On the other hand, I've been looking at the types of catfish for the tank. One type of synodontis i have seen in many stores near me are the Synodontis nigriventris or upside down catfish. Although rather small, I find them interesting and affordable. I was thinking i could put a group of about 5-10. They grow to about 3" Do you think the haps would bother them? If so, what is another commonly available type of synodontis that is rather affordable?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> Do you think the haps would bother them?


Depends on the haps. Add everyone when they are smaller - you should be fine, put a 1" Synodontis nigriventris in with an 8" Dimidiochromis compressiceps - you have an expensive lunch.

Common sense - if a hap can fit it in its mouth - it will. A full grown 3in Syn should be fine with most haps you would want to put into a 125, add a 1" cat with 5-6in haps would be a tragic mistake.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Euptera maybe. They are solitary, they are common and they get large. I can't attest to fry control, but I imagine they do a fine job. They are more active in the twilight.


----------



## Reel North (Sep 23, 2006)

On salt, I add a handful after every water change. Seems to make them happy, and the colours are better since I started doing it. Totally a person choice, I suppose :fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think it was a best practice years ago to add it as a preventive. Some of my more experienced fishkeeper acquaintances (like 40-50 years in the hobby) got into the habit early and continue the practice. We have fun arguing over it, LOL.


----------

